# Resources > Professional Associations >  National Conference on Cultural Property Protection (NCCPP)

## Chris Barber

Dear PACCIN Community,
Announcing the Smithsonian Institution's National Conference on Cultural Property Protection (NCCPP), which will be held virtually this fall from October 4-5. More information on the event is available via the link. 

From the Smithsonian:
The conference offers insight and proven solutions for new and seasoned professionals in the field of cultural property protection. 

This year, the NCCPP schedule includes an introduction from Secretary of the Smithsonian Lonnie G. Bunch III, and presentations on experts in social unrest, training best practices, emergency response, new technologies in security, exhibit access and safety, and more. 

Through easily accessible presentations, group panels, interviews, and Q&As, the NCCPP will teach the strategies needed to turn challenges into opportunities during a time of crisis. 

The Smithsonian founded NCCPP nearly 40 years ago. What started as a uniquely Smithsonian event now annually unites participants from museums and cultural properties around the nation and the world. The Smithsonians Heritage Preservation is a core strength with exemplary skills in security, facilities construction and management, risk assessment, and collections stewardship.

----------

